#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] Five Nights at FURRY'S!!!!!

## 伊默兒/野魂

屬於分享，作者是DA BOWKS

第一集



第二集



目前只有上述兩部 Five Nights at Furry's 系列短片而已:3
對FNAF做些基本認識再來看會比較好比較(?
這是由獸裝穿著者去扮演機器動物人偶，不過並沒有參照FNAF的角色
恐怖驚悚效果處理的很不錯，不小心還真的會被嚇到WWW，不過絕對沒有人偶長相過於可怕的，因為是毛毛裝嘛(?
雖然是屬於驚悚短片，不過喜感可不少唷OWO
如果真的怕被嚇的話，野仔還有(沒實驗過的)一招(X
站在毛毛那邊，想像自己是要去嚇主角就好了((這哪招啊
ps.影片有配置好的英文字幕

----------


## kl122002

原來是以FNAF做主點. 那個真是一個好恐怖的game. 
我想, 如果主角是Markiplier 會幾好笑, 很喜歡Mark的反應.

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  野魂：

      這檔遊戲本狼是從電玩老實嗥預告得知的，本狼除了欣賞連續四集的吐槽之外還有元首玩FNAF的惡搞系列；這些畫面真的能把本狼嚇到，這款遊戲的重點是你不知道他們潛伏在哪裡且何時跳出的不確定，角色外型則是其次。

      狼版上本狼所知最著名的玩家就是血漾，他曾經放上FNAF4的實況影片上來；這兩部影片都很有味道，老實嗥本狼覺得只能上五到七個晚上的班實在是太短了，要是能上一輩子或永遠那就太讚啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

*凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！(期待第三集趕快出之嗥！！！)*

                                                                                        北極凍狼    斯冰菊    望眼欲穿

                                                                                             狼版12年12月7日    17:55

----------

